# Nismo 6-speed tranny



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

A buddy and I were debating on the fitment of the Nismo Close Ratio 6-speed transmission. He argued that the tranny would fit onto a KA w/o any modifications. My arguing point is that although some SR parts fit right on to the KA, the transmission was designed to fit on the SR ONLY! We would try to put a damaged SR tranny to my old KA, but we cant find a busted SR transmission. My question is does anyone think that the transmission would fit?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

no


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Theres no way in hell you can put a 6 spd tranny on a 5 spd motor. Unless there was modifications galore. In that case, anything is possible.


----------



## Yellow4g63 (Aug 29, 2002)

*..........................*



Nismo14-180 said:


> A buddy and I were debating on the fitment of the Nismo Close Ratio 6-speed transmission. He argued that the tranny would fit onto a KA w/o any modifications. My arguing point is that although some SR parts fit right on to the KA, the transmission was designed to fit on the SR ONLY! We would try to put a damaged SR tranny to my old KA, but we cant find a busted SR transmission. My question is does anyone think that the transmission would fit?


It would work but he would have to change the bell housing for the tranny to bolt up. Then I think he has to change the clutch too can't think right now.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> Theres no way in hell you can put a 6 spd tranny on a 5 spd motor. Unless there was modifications galore. In that case, anything is possible.


What? Why not? Hollinger makes a 6 speed for WRX, GTR, Silvias etc
You can go backwards and put a s14 sr20 5 speed on an s15 and you can put the s15 6 speed on the s14 sr20.

Im guessing though you meant 6 speed s15 on 5 speed KA?


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

Yellow4g63 is right in order to bolt the tranny to your car you need to swap bellhousings.
http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthr...=1year&Main=67766719&Search=true#Post67766719


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel said:


> Im guessing though you meant 6 speed s15 on 5 speed KA?


No I meant the NISMO close ratio 6-speed transmission. Here's a link to show what I mean.Japan Parts


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Thats exactly what I said. S15 being SR. Its most probably the same deal as the S15 gearbox (as the S15 is a close ratio 6 speed) just upgraded strength internals.

You could maybe just get the gearset...


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

So all we would have to do is swap the bell housing and drop in the new tranny? sounds too easy. well we will be finding out when it comes in. The jackass used his money he was saving up to get a SR to buy the tranny. :dumbass:


----------

